# Six Sigma project



## k_meshal (18 أبريل 2008)

Dear Brothers

Asslam Alikom Warhamt Allah Wabaraktoh

I am thinking to do a project in Six Sigma , what do you think is the best way to do this project 

how can I get data to do investigation and analyzing , 

I appreciate you efforts to help me in this project and may Allah reward you for this favor.

with my best regards,​


----------



## صناعي1 (19 أبريل 2008)

اليك هذا الموضوع اخي، ان شاء الله يفيدك.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12906.html

ملاحظة: أتمنى ان تكتب باللغة العربية لانها لغة المنتدى، و مرحبا بك دائما.


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssssss


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفضل 
اولا- اتنمنى ان نكتب باللغة الجميلة ( العربية ) لنشر العلوم الهندسية - اما طلبك فيمكن الرجوع الى كتاب الجودة الشاملة والانتاجية والتخطيط التكنولوجي للتميز والريادة والتفوق - تاليف - الاستاذ الدكتور ( فريد النجار ) - الدار الجامعية - الاردن - الفصل الثاني عشر - الخاص بالموضوع التي تحتاجة مع التقدير -


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (3 أبريل 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
يهدف هذا الاسلوب (SS)الى تخفيض العيوب في المنتجات والخدمات وتحسين الجودة لاي منتج اوخدمة ما - ويؤدي الى التحسين فى المنتج وبالتالي زيادة رضا الزبون ( المستهلك ) - وكذلك يؤدي هذا الاسلوب الى تخفيض تكاليف المنتج وايجاد طرق جديدة للتطوير والمنافسة مع المنتجات الاخرى وتحسين المواصفات الانتاجية للمنتج - ويمكن القول على انها اداة من ادوات الجودة وليست نظام اداري - فهى تطبق في داخل المعمل منقبل العاملين والمهندسين والفنين لتقليل العيوب وتحسين الجودة وبالتالي رضا المستهلك - حيث طبق في شركة (motorla) لتحسين الجودة -


----------

